
Hootsuite lays off 10% of its employees - drchiu
https://bc.ctvnews.ca/mobile/it-s-not-a-surprise-vancouver-based-hootsuite-lays-off-dozens-of-employees-1.4401807
======
tomcam
A worthy product, but it is hard for me to understand what they would do it
for more than a few employees… Or is there something I’m missing?

